# Online iPhone rubik timer :D



## b03tz (Jan 3, 2009)

It's finally done...but it works pretty neat. The delay between start and stops have been minimized, and if you ask me, this is a pretty nice timer on the go. There's no clutter whatsoever...just a start stop function, the timer of course...and the ability to switch solve types.

The times will be logged to your rubeTimer account (you need an account, or you can't login to log times...the timer cannot work without an account on an iphone).

If anybody has a 1st gen iphone, please test it and let me know. I could only test on my 3G.

If you want to visit the iPhone timer, just go to rubetimer.com on your iphone. (You must register on a PC).

Screenshots:











Have fun people


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jan 3, 2009)

Im about to test it with my touch....


----------



## b03tz (Jan 3, 2009)

Let me know!


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jan 3, 2009)

It works pretty good! The delay is kind of annoying, but it's still good.


----------



## b03tz (Jan 3, 2009)

Delay has been minimized a little more now...IDK if there's alot more that i can do about it. I will seriously experiment with it though . A portable timer like so would be kinda fun, even if it's just for me


----------



## hr.mohr (Jan 3, 2009)

Cool UI, just too bad that i don't have an iPhone.


----------



## b03tz (Jan 3, 2009)

The normal rubetimer.com looks the same almost


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 3, 2009)

Not bad at all. It even has a square-1 scrambler! Delay is a wee bit annoying; is it about 0.3 seconds?


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Jan 3, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Not bad at all. It even has a square-1 scrambler! Delay is a wee bit annoying; is it about 0.3 seconds?



yeah somewhere around that.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 3, 2009)

This is what I'm getting:




I think it's the browser, I'll have to check.


----------



## Ellis (Jan 3, 2009)

um, unknownsoul...

is your phone jailbroken?

If so you probably have UAFaker installed which won't allow you to view any mobile versions of sites. This is what it looked like to me when I first went because I forgot to disable UAFaker in SBsettings.

Either that or you're using a something other than the default browser which views full websites rather than mobile ones.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 3, 2009)

No... it's a G1 
I got it working, the auto-fit function was preventing me from logging in, then I get a dialog saying my username/password is wrong (I can log in thorugh my computer just fine :confused


----------



## b03tz (Jan 4, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> This is what I'm getting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it's the browser. Doesn't detect it as iPhone??? If you want me to make this at least show up on your phone...please go to http://whatsmyuseragent.com/ on your phone and post your useragent here. (for instance: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 6.0; nl; rv:1.9.0.5) Gecko/2008120122 Firefox/3.0.5) so i can make some detection system that sees your browser.

Thanks in advance,
b03tz


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 4, 2009)

Mozilla/5.0 (Linux; U; Android 1.0; en-us; dream) AppleWebKit/525.10+ (KHTML, like Gecko) Version/3.0.4 Mobile Safari/523.12.2

I wonder why it says "AppleWebKit" and "Mobile Safari"...


----------



## b03tz (Jan 4, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> Mozilla/5.0 (Linux; U; Android 1.0; en-us; dream) AppleWebKit/525.10+ (KHTML, like Gecko) Version/3.0.4 Mobile Safari/523.12.2
> 
> I wonder why it says "AppleWebKit" and "Mobile Safari"...



Ok, now try again. If i'm right...it picks up your phone now.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 4, 2009)

It works now!




Thank you b03tz


----------



## b03tz (Jan 4, 2009)

No problem


----------



## Odin (Jan 7, 2009)

Dose this work on ipod touches?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 7, 2009)

Odin said:


> Dose this work on ipod touches?


Both the iPhone and Touch use Mobile Safari, so it should work.


----------



## b03tz (Jan 7, 2009)

Indeed  What Unknown.soul says ^^


----------



## suhas2112 (Jan 7, 2009)

Just tried it on my iPod touch and it works just fine, except for the lag...


----------



## b03tz (Jan 7, 2009)

How much is it for you? It's about .4 here..

[edit]
Restarting your iphone can help reduce it...free more memory
[/edit]


----------



## suhas2112 (Jan 7, 2009)

it's about the same lag here... But it's actually a pretty neat timer... Do you know if there are any other timers for the iPhone/iPod touch? That would help a LOT...


----------



## b03tz (Jan 20, 2009)

There's only the internal iPhone stopwatch "timer" .. but no online nor offline timers that i know off specifically for the rubik's cube...except of course rubeTimer.


----------

